# Khaki Mechanical -- How good is its movement?



## bullyboy (Aug 31, 2006)

What do you think about the manual winding movement? What are the disadvantages of this kind of movement?
I'm used to automatic and quartz watches but never tried a manual winding one.

I found a great deal on a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical and that really interested me.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually prefer mechanical over automatic. So far I own only one and I like winding it in the morning.

I don't see any advantages or disadvantages of it over automatic.

Wait, there maybe one: mechanical seems to be slimmer (i don't own two identical models with both types of movements, so maybe wrong).
Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I think manual wind is the least accurate type of movement. I may be wrong tho.

Another thing is, if you forget to wind, you're screwed and won't know it until it's too late. So it has a huge responsibility attached.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the idea of hand-winding a watch each morning, or whenever the spirit moves me. It's not for everybody admittedly.

I have a Khaki Field Mechanical on order right now and will let you know how I like it when it comes. To be honest, I'm amazed that Hamilton can offer this nice 38mm watch at such a competitive price with a solid 2804 movement. There are watches that utilize this movement that are quite a bit more expensive, if I recall.

John


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a Khaki Mechanical and it's quite accurate... well within the classic -4/+6 sec/day. Mechanical watches can be regulated to the same accuracy of automatic ones (that I read in the posts of many watchmakers on this forum). Accuracy can be even BETTER than automatic watches because the isochronism of an automatic watch depends on it being full wound, so if (for any reason) you're not active enough it will affect timekeeping. You have to remember to wind it everyday but if you're not sure just wind it until it stops and it's ok. Power reserve is usually at least 42h so even if you don't wind it in the morning it won't stop. There is a BIG advantage because you can keep the watch running even not wearing (and you DON'T need a winder). 
I strongly prefer mechanical and I choose them over automatics every time I can.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I also agree with others who get enjoyment from winding their watch in the morning. My Speedmaster Professional is my favourite watch and as the previous poster said, a mechanical watch can be just as if not more accurate than automatics. 
Automatics are thicker because of the rotor used to wind the watch... if you found a great deal on the Khaki Mechanical, get it! I think that's a beautiful everyday watch.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a khaki dialled version recently 2nd hand (only 2/3 months old though) for an absolute steal, it's a bit small at 38mm but still a nice watch with a v. good movement, the green dial ain't that green really, and having seen the black dial version recently for a brief moment twice (lol) you can hardly tell it's green


----------



## Clairecita (Jul 18, 2012)

I just recieved my Khaki Mechanical two days ago, and its the only manual wind movement I own. I did some rearch on movements and i wanted something i trusted. I already own something with the ETA 2824-2 movement in it, which I quite like, and i discovered that the 2804-2 movement is the same principal movement without the automatic winding features. This is what is in my Khaki Mechanical. I think its every bit as accurate as the auto wind. I have the 38 mm version. My other watches have highly polished case surfaces, and i wanted a watch that was rugged that i didn't have to worry about it getting scuffed around. I like that its manual wind. If I wind it and let it run flat its accurate to about +6 seconds per day. And I've worked out how to let it run flat around three AM, which i actually like since it runs down when i don't need to look at it. Since you have to wind it every day, you might as well set it as well, and you have a watch that's nicely accurate, has its elegance in classic styling and rugged good looks, and is downright cheap. If I wanted I could keep it constantly wound, but I'm looking at letting it run flat as an advantage. Its an advatage because my auto winds are accurate to within + 4 seconds per day, but rather than set them daily i set them backwards by 1 minute daily and over the course of several days i let them catch up. So they're usually running behind time. My logic is that the maunal wind always is properly set because i have to set and wind it daily. Turn the negative of it running down into a positive, if that makes sense. And I actually like the culture of taking it off my wrist, winding it, etc. The downside of it are that there isn't enough luminosity in the hands or the dial markings, and it isn't so easy to read in poor lighting as my dress watch is. On the plus side its a utility watch, nothing fancy, accurate, light weight, cheap, rugged, and you can fun around in it without the worry i have when i'm wearing my expensive dress watch, and thats the main reason i bought it. I decided that if I was going to buy a new watch I'd get something with classic styling, and it certainly has that. With the manual wind feature you have to attend to it in a classic manner too, and since i like old things and historical things the manual wind feature just adds to the experience. Cheers, Claire


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thoughts Claire. I just received a Khaki Field Mechanical today from Amazon. I have a couple of more expensive watches but I love this thing -- 38mm is just right on my 6.75" wrist and it has those classic, simple lines. For me, this is what a watch is all about -- easy to read, proportional on my wrist, and understated -- couldn't be happier. Of course, if it gains 30 seconds per day, that will change tomorrow! ;-)

John


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The mechanical in the Khaki is an ETA so it's a good Swiss movement. They are better than automatics in that they are thinner and have less stuff to wear in them. You should get one, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Stockman (Mar 11, 2012)

I do have five mechanically wound watches, including a Khaki Mechanical Officer and must honestly say that winding them daily is an absolute pleasure. Most of mechanical movements (Unitas, 2804, Poljot 3105 etc.) are quite robust, so this very welcomed feeling hopefully last for a long, long time. There are also two more positives around that - you doesn't expect them, well, most of them, to be accuracy demons and they spare a lot of space in your watch winders, when you get serious with your hobby 

Get one and you won't be disappointed !


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I also have the Khaki Field Green dial and love it. It's very accurate and at 38mm is a good size for my small wrist. The L2L is about 48mm, so with that and no diver bezel, it plays bigger.
The green is a pail green not a "grass green", but it works for me. I recommend it, if that means anything


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

the movement is almost the same as it's automatic counterpart - just the auto winding module has been deleted / left off (e.g. 2804 - 2824)


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> ....
> So it has a huge responsibility...


For goodness sake, this is a bit of an overstatement. It just becomes a habit after a while and a pleasure to many.


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde (Nov 17, 2011)

I own a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. The 40mm version with ET 2804 on bracelet.

For me, it's too thin. The crown digs into my wrist and it gets irritated rather quickly. I love the brushed metal but alas, I don't wear it often. I also have an O&W MP2801 that I like wearing much more, because it's a tiny bit thicker. I've been thinking of selling the Hamilton, but I only get lowball offers. I've been wondering what to do about it. I don't like it on a NATO, so perhaps I should try a Bund strap? Or have it put in another case, perhaps?


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a Cal. ETA 2804-2. Great movement. It's used in a lot of higher end watches as well.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

I am getting my second Hammie today. Navy GMT
it fills that gap in collection. GMT is nice for a lot of reasons, the movement is a tad better than the 2824
maybe.... I say that as I like the movements, both of them. As for resale, yes Dave, since the Hamilton has been allowed to go into almost any store as grey market it gets lower esteem from the forum scrum or low bidders.

Shame really, but that is life and many other brands are getting dinged over crazy rumor chat.
Try doing a trade. I got this one that way. Look at Online dealers. Most Hammis are discounted heavily on so many stores it is impossible to break even if bought through an AD at MSRP.
best thing at times is too keep your and enjoy it. Check the WTT forum. It really works, on this forum at least.
make offers with cash and the watch. Many flippers. Know what they can do and moving a watch is sometimes hard so they do it.


----------

